# Ways of shipping to Russia?



## pkjames (Jan 15, 2014)

This comes from a recent shipment to Russia from Australia via DHL. 
The knife was basically flew back to me within hours of reaching the Russia soil, and my DHL guys told me that Russia does not allow any individual to import anything other than documents. :big eek: The receiver didn't even get a call from DHL/customs to explain the situation!

So how do Russia fellas here buy knives? Maybe the regular postal system would be easier than couriers (DHL, FEDEX, etc)?

James


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 15, 2014)

It sounds like a nightmare James , I had to call Huw's restaurant :sofa: to ask him how to ship to USA once, since the post office told me they would be confiscated and didn't know what to do . Have you described the item as knife ? I know JCK ships to Russia , don't think they have any problem other than maybe taking little longer... Maybe using Australia Post would be safer ? Good Luck


----------



## brianh (Jan 15, 2014)

Shipping via FedEx and ups at work all over the world everyday, i know shipping to Russia is nuts. I know with FedEx, and likely ups, they have not greased the palms of Russia's customs. Anything shipped via fedex to russia over something like 300 euros will be returned. I didn't know DHL was the same. Many in Russia apparently have their own customs brokers to help them clear shipments because its so corrupt.


----------



## pkjames (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks for the tips guys. 
Chef: I actually consider myself luck as at least it is on its way back rather than being confiscated . I only described the knife as "kitchen cutlery" with $15 or something value. 

I suppose JCK uses EMS which is essentially part of the national postal system (EMS in Japan, China, Australia are the state post systems' express service). Would normal airmail be a good option? I know the has a higher chance of "missing" .

Coincidentally, I am selling a camera lens on ebay, and one russia guy asked me if I can ship via normal postal system instead of DHL as there will be "serious consequence" if it is shipped via DHL. Oh well! this happened after the knife was on route to Russia!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 15, 2014)

I have used Australia post Ems registered and express service knock on the wood without any problems so far, especially with extra collections and shady stuff lately I would stay away from DHL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 15, 2014)

I've sent some blanks to Russia with USPS and haven't had any problems.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 16, 2014)

As someone who actually lives in Russia here's some info to consider.

It IS possible to ship stuff to Russia via DHL/UPS and Fedex. During last 7 years I successfully received some packages from each of this couriers. But it's almost always a pain! Not a very long time ago I had to spent almost a whole day filling papers for our customs because DHL doesn't do any customs clearance if parcel value exceeds 200. 

The preferred way is to use EMS. In Russia EMS is a part of Russian Post and they do customs clearance themselves. And if package value is less then 1000, then there are no tax applied. As a side note, when someone from US is using USPS express while shipping to Russia, it would be delivered by EMS after crossing Russian border.

From Australia I'd suggest either using Airmail of EMS. Both could easily take up to a month to deliver, but that's the easiest method for now.


----------



## maxim (Jan 16, 2014)

DHL do not ship to privet addres in Russia. And they refuse to ship to many cities too (only Moscow and S. Petersburg) 
So the best way i know is UPS and EMS


----------



## pkjames (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks icanhaschzbrgr. I will I will use EMS or airmail next time, and value less than 100. All good


----------

